# Interior Steaming



## JD-Cumbria (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey, whilst reading through the manual on my new Nilfisk alto steamer, i read that adding chemicals to the water can gradually harm the machine. So obviously i now want to add chemicals to the water as i hadn't thought about it before :devil: 

So does anybody add stuff like AS Brisk or any other interior cleaners to them? 

Joe


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't use harsh chemicals inside the steam cleaner, it kinda defeats the purpose of the machine and its eco detailing, blah, blah.

If anything, spray your chemicals/cleaners/APC to the carpets first, soften with steam and finally, wipe off any dirt with microfibre cloths etc.

Hope that helps.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

JD-Cumbria said:


> Hey, whilst reading through the manual on my new Nilfisk alto steamer, i read that adding chemicals to the water can gradually harm the machine. So obviously i now want to add chemicals to the water as i hadn't thought about it before


So it advises you not to as it may break the machine yet you still want to 

As mentioned just spray on what you want to use and then use the steam cleaner.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Humans eh?


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Tips said:


> Humans eh?


Yeah, and adding chemicals to the steam will probably harm the user well
before it affects the machine - especially within the confines of a car!! :wall:

Regards,
Steve


----------



## JD-Cumbria (Oct 31, 2011)

Its not that i wanted to do it, just the fact that they pointed out chemical uses, made me think that people might do it, you see? They put the idea in my head haha.


----------

